# Fulad3's Reef in the Making



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I made a deal with Bettafriend, and he held up his end of the deal. So here's my end. Click this link for my pictures:

http://my75gallonreeftank.blogspot.com/2011/02/its-been-while-heres-taste-of-action.html


And click here for some of my movies! There should be five or six when I'm done.

http://www.youtube.com/user/funlad3?feature=mhum


Enjoy and give some feedback! And yes, I'm working on that algae.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Aha umu see smaller is better as it's cheaper and more exciting and easier to plan out

lol hope u get along well with your tank


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

SW is better until you try to change something... Look for a thread from me.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Great photo's!

The marine betta is spectacular!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

So this is where you have been hiding all the awesome pics and vids! Really great pictures! I could have sworn I saw a March 2011 POTM winner in there!;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, there still is one! Was it you who subscribed to me? The user name is "TheDarkGoby". If it were "Yellow Jawfish 123" or something, I'd know. Now I have a 'fuge in the sump! And more video


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Who do you know who calls themselves "Yellow Jawfish 123" lol? I do love yellowhead jawfish, but I don't feel like having 6" of sand just to keep one lol.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Oh, there still is one! Was it you who subscribed to me? The user name is "TheDarkGoby". If it were "Yellow Jawfish 123" or something, I'd know. Now I have a 'fuge in the sump! And more video


i subbed you


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know! And it wasn't Bettafriend, it was some kid out of new york. Yay for my fishes!


----------

